# Kontiki 640/6



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All
I'm a newbie and am in the process of buying my first Motorhome

I've been looking at purchasing a 1995 Kontiki 640/6 as the layout suits my uses etc, but before I buy would anyone like to give me a few tips on what I should look out for on this model


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Crag

Have you actually got a Kontiki you are looking at, if so what is the condition like

stew


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

There's two I got to go and have a look at. Been and seen a couple already but I wasn't going to waste my pennies on them.
I accept that there will be signs of wear on an old vehicle but when I see joints very badly siliconed and cracks in the side panels, then I tend to walk away.

It seems a pretty good forum on here, and thought someone would have one or would have had one and know more about them and would be able to advise on faults they may have had.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We had one for 2 years which we bought 2nd hand - had no problems with it at all. Our friend still has one, the only problem he had was a cracked shower tray which is something to look out for. All it all it was, and still is a really good van. I am sure there are loads of good examples about as this was a popular layout.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We once hired one for a week but our teenage children did not like the low overhead bed. Otherwise lovely van


stew


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I've my own thoughts on things to look out for, but being my as it's my first motorhome, I'm not exactly sure on what else I need to check on. I have used motorhomes before which helped me to decide on layout etc. The overcab bed will only be used for storage really.
I've had quite bit of advice from friends, and with them and this forum I should have a suucessful purchase coming up in the near future


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Hope it all goes well for you Crag. The Kontiki was a sought after van of its time. I can't remember but did it suffer some water ingress problems. On saying that I think most vans do. They do say silicon will break down after ten years so the vans with that, it probably is expected and can be repaired if the price is right

s
tew


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you
Well fingers crossed, I'm not rushing into it even though I want a M/H NOW.  
Hopefully I will get the right one


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, I've gone and done it now. Picked up the Kontiki today, and all seems fine but one small niggle that I'm not sure of. :? 
I've just been outside for a play putting things away and finding where everything is. Have just found that, even though the taps at the sink and in the toilet/shower room are off, when I switch the water pump on from the control panel the pump is whirring away as if a tap is open. Being as it's my first van it may be something that I'm doing wrong.
I want to go and have a run out for the weekend before I plan anything proper.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello crag,Sounds like one of your taps is not *fully* off,
try turning them on & off fully.
good luck

phil


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the reply.
I tried that on all 4 taps, but it didn't make any difference, which made me look for another tap.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Leak somewhere then. H


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Daft question time.
Have you got any water in the water tank? ie enough for the pump to
pick-up?
Went out to ours today and found the pump wizzing away to it's self,
cos we'd forgotten to turn the 12v off and the camber of the road leant
the van over enough so that the pick-up was above water.  



regards.....nige


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

4 taps crag,there should be 6 with the shower.
Anything trying to draw water will start the pump up.
If you don't fix it don't leave it switched on at the control panel
or else you could damage your pump or at least drain your battery.
Has it got a water level indicator :?: 

phil


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know what sort of hot water system you have, but some of them have an antifreeze valve, which opens and dumps water out of the boiler if the temperature drops below about 4 degsC.

The best thing is to add some water (not too much) to the tank, and check again.

Gerald


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Could be that the tank has run dry and that the pump is unable to prime itself sufficiently to start pulling water - happened to mine once and the upshot was that the pump kept running but (obviously) no water emerged.

You could try checking the tightness of the connections leading to the pump, and if there's also a filter on that side you should make sure it's not blocked. I managed to prime the pump by rigging up a flexible tube, filled with water, which allowed the pump to fill itself. I then quickly reconnected everything and, lo and behold, a rare DIY success for me.

Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You may well have a problem with the pressure switch which from memory is located under a dinette seat ( unscrew the adjuster on pressure switch see if the pump stops ) or the pump is not supplying enough pressure or if you have a truma waterheater the dumpvalve ( which opens at low temperature--near freezing ) may have tripped.

Dunc

Top Tip don't park facing downhill if you have a sliding window in the dinette in the rain as with ours the rain poured in,parked it uphill and never had a reoccurrance.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We had a 6-wheeler Kontiki 820 Vogue (very rare) for 5 years - loved it - had no habitation issues at all. Re. your water pump, it was always a fiddle after refilling the water system - the pump tended to become airlocked. If it's under the offside seat beside the tanks, it's quite visible - as has been said, check you've got an adequate water supply & then watch the pipes as the pump runs - you should see whether it's being drawn into & out of the pump.

We only had one small leak on a joint on the hot water side, next to the pump - that caused the pump to run continuously.

Great van - very sexy in its day.

Dougie.


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.
I will check the water level and air blockages when I finish work.
It was bought from a dealer, and during dispatch was informed that they's put water in, and they showed me the level indicator (which was quite high) on the control panel. I guess this is what has frustrated me with this problem. I didn't notice any bursts of air coming through the taps when I tried them. I thought if I ran it for about 30 seconds it would clear any air and the pump would switch off when I turned the tap off.
Anyway I will put an update on my findings later


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi crag, and welcome to the world of Kontiki owners. I have had a Kontiki 640 for the last five years and love it. It is showing signs of age but all the right bits work. After I have had the water drained during the winter it does take a while to prime itself and at times you think it will not happen but mine has always pulled through. Water ingress was a problem on these vehicles but I renew my silicone every second year. This year I have used sikaflex for sealing round the roof seam, time will tell how effective this is. You also need to ensure the rear axle is lubricated every year with the axle unsupported (jacked up from the chassis). Mine I do not believe was done and subsequently it required a new back axle, a very pricey affair.
Enjoy the experience.
Ian


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

It was around that era that they acquired the "Leaky Kontiki" nickname, although Swift caravans were even worse than the motorhomes. Unfortunately, due to the rhyme, the name stuck with the motorhomes.

When new, these were one of the most desirable motorhomes around, and they still look stylish Today.

At the age they're at now, any damp problems will have made themselves known long ago, and the only ones left will be the good ones.

You will need to keep an eye on the seals, as with any 'van of that age.


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks again for all the help here.
I sorted the pump problem out tonight, turned the pump on at the control panel, let some water out of all taps (plenty of water in the tank). Left it running for about a minute, and it cured it. Pump only chugs away now when taps are opened.
Am just about loaded up for a trial run for the weekend. Can someone turn the rain off please :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good for you crag,sounds like there was a air blockage,
glad you got it sorted.

phil


----------

